# Introducing Mozart!



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Mozart is the third addition to my family of tiels, and she's an adult whiteface split to pied. She's hopefully going to be joined in a month by a hand-reared cinnamon pearl baby from Harley's breeder.

I haven't been able to get in too close, so the shots are a little fuzzy thanks to having to use zoom and poor lighting conditions, but nonetheless I'm very pleased to introduce Mozart!






































Showing off her pretty 'thumb print'.



















Mozart and Bart Simpson... seperated at birth?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Hehe, love that last pic!!  She's really pretty!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Great pics the 1st one - seems to be her "i am in a bad mood Don't test your luck today"pose 

and i love the Bart Simpson one - I named my normal grey Bart after Bart Simpson - same personalities and all


----------



## 4LovelyTiels (Feb 19, 2009)

AWW!! Such adorable pictures!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Very cute pics!


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

She has a bit of Bart in her - she definitely has an attitude, that's for sure!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

She is beautiful! It is certainly obvious she is split to pied. What a big "thumb print", I really like it.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

I've been thinking about trying to mate her to Harley in autumn or spring next year. I'm pretty sure Mozart's about a year and a half, and an extra year to a year and a half would mean that both she and Harley will be breeding age (since Harley's still fairly young and silly).

I was talking to Harley's breeder about it and she was very encouraging. She said that as long as I was happy with Mozart's size and heath it would be a good pairing, since the nest should be very easy to sex. Harley's a Platinum Whiteface.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

What a pretty bird! I even like her "Mad" pic.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh she is adorable!!! i bet the baby u get will be super cute too!! sounds like Mozart and Harley would make a great pair.....


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm not holding my breath - I just get the feeling that Harley will either be completely oblivious, or just annoy the heck out of Mozart. Still, it gives me plenty of time to learn more about breeding.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Gorgeous 'tiel. Super excited for you to be getting another one.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm very excited! She'll be my first non-whiteface.

I bet Harley will like her; Platinums and Cinnamons aren't supposed to be bred together, because it dirties up the colours.


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

She is stunning!!
Now I now what colour my next tiel is !!

She poses lovely...SHe is so sweet!


----------

